# What Made You Try a New Author?



## Julie Miller (Jun 7, 2011)

I started this discussion on the Intrigue Authors Group Blog at www.eharlequin.com, but thought it would be interesting to hear from readers across different genres, including romance and romantic suspense.

Julie Miller


----------



## Rhonda Helms (Apr 8, 2011)

Voted! #1 for me is recommendation. After that, I look at the blurb and read sample pages.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Just speaking for me, I'm not always looking for someone new to read. I have far too many things from the old authors to read (and re-read). Something has to really catch my attention (i.e., the description has to be compelling) for me to try it. That's the way I found Frank Tuttle (who has posted here). I then went and bought every book he had available. I imagine I'm a hard market to crack. My interests are mainly traditional mysteries and traditional science fiction. If the author doesn't write in one of those genres, there had better be something that really grabs me. It does happen.  


Mike


----------



## jackblaine (May 22, 2011)

I look at the covers (though I am loathe to admit it  )

Then, if the blurb looks interesting, I'm in!


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm always looking for new authors. I've found many talented writers by learning to read outside of my own genre


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd say a blurb is #1 for me. But, to find the book to read the blurb? Usually, it's because of a recommendation or buzz.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

A friend that reads could suggest something, and then I'd still take a few months to take a risk! LOL!!

Recently, the biggest drive for me to take a chance are freebies in either the iBookstore or the kindle store. Susan Wiggs gave away the first Lakeshore Chronicles book... Which lead to me BUYING 1/2 of the rest of them, and using the library for the other 1/2. I have a few more I'd like to buy.

I've also branched out a bit more with library ebooks, and again I've filled in books they don't have buying them. 

I dont branch out often, but am doing it more and more - but after a friends suggestion I'd say, less monetary risk, the covers and blurbs. Although, I have freebies I know I will like sitting here... But I need a shove to start them.

As for harlequin, my mom and I were monthly subscribers years ago. With those I wasn't author dependent at all... Because hey, they showed up in my mailbox so I read them!


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Like Tracey - primarily, freebies. Yes, a good title, cover and/or blurb is necessary to make me bother to download it, but if I like it I'll generally buy at least one more by the same author. More, if it's a series.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Almost always a recommendation from a friend.

Or a free book. That always helps.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

I didn't vote because I could only pick one, but many different things may prompt me to try a new-to-me author.

1) I subscribe to _Booklist_, so every month when my issue comes in the mail, I read through the reviews and note any that look interesting. _ Booklist_ is the primary source of reviews I read, but if I notice reviews elsewhere that make a book sounds good, I'll probably try it.

2) Friend recommendations - I have friends whose reading tastes run similar to mine, so a recommendation from one of them usually results in me trying a book. Especially since this is often also paired with them lending me the book to read.

3) Covers + blurbs in combination. Whether I'm at Target, a bookstore, or surfing the web, an attractive cover will catch my eye, and if the blurb makes the book sound good, I'll probably try it. If I've been having a bad day, I'll probably buy it on the spot - otherwise, I'll probably try to borrow from the library unless it's cheap. Neither a cover nor a blurb alone will sell me on a new author, especially if one or the other is not appealing.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It really depends. But generally when its a new author I would first find out about it on genre specific blogs, websites, magazine I subscribe too, and then I check Goodreads. There I see the reviews and what people I follow have been saying about it if anything. Then I head to Amazon and read blurb and reviews there and when it all checks out I'll get a sample. 

I do a lot of vetting before I even get the sample as for me my time is valuable and when I invest the time and emotion in reading a sample, I prefer it to end up purchased on my kindle after reading such sample. So far that has worked out well for me. 

I also get emails straight from certain publishers with my preferred genres and sometimes a book catches my eye that way. 

Its a very organic process for me, although thorough.


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

Interesting that no one has voted for "Cool Cover" yet.  We constantly hear about how vital it is to have a great cover.  So far, this poll seems to indicate that a good cover may not be as imporant as we've heard.  (Obviously, it's a small sampling of a specific group.  Still...)


----------



## Flash Rex (May 31, 2011)

Just checked the early returns: 40 percent for Intriguing blurb, 0 percent for the cover out of 20 votes!  Superficial me scratches head!


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

navythriller said:


> Interesting that no one has voted for "Cool Cover" yet. We constantly hear about how vital it is to have a great cover. So far, this poll seems to indicate that a good cover may not be as imporant as we've heard. (Obviously, it's a small sampling of a specific group. Still...)


Gotta ask the right questions. This one was 'what makes you try', not 'what first attracts you'. Cool cover + dodgy blurb will doubtless turn a lot of people off when they look. Dodgy cover + great blurb often equals people never getting to the blurb.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

navythriller said:


> Interesting that no one has voted for "Cool Cover" yet. We constantly hear about how vital it is to have a great cover. So far, this poll seems to indicate that a good cover may not be as imporant as we've heard. (Obviously, it's a small sampling of a specific group. Still...)


I did. It must be a duplicate thread.


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

nomesque said:


> Gotta ask the right questions. This one was 'what makes you try', not 'what first attracts you'. Cool cover + dodgy blurb will doubtless turn a lot of people off when they look. Dodgy cover + great blurb often equals people never getting to the blurb.


Excellent point.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

navythriller said:


> Interesting that no one has voted for "Cool Cover" yet. We constantly hear about how vital it is to have a great cover. So far, this poll seems to indicate that a good cover may not be as imporant as we've heard. (Obviously, it's a small sampling of a specific group. Still...)


For me a good cover is a given. A book wouldn't pass the initial vetting process I use if it didn't have one. Its not something I give extra brownie points for . Its an expectation.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Blurb and recommendation. Once I find an author I like, I stick with them for a while and read more of their books, until I need a change. Recently I ventured outside my normal genres and read paranormal and sci-fi thrillers, throughly enjoyed them.


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

Since I could only vote for one item listed, I voted for recommendation from a friend. It's usually those recommendations that will make me step outside of my 'reading comfort zone'. For new authors in a genre a usual read, then it's the cover that draws me to pick up or click on the title and then the blurb that makes me click buy or not.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

As shallow as this sounds, although I'm not alone, I judge a book by its cover.

A good cover has me looking at the book. Then I'll read the synopsis or blurb, check a few reviews, see what other books have been bought, etc. I tend to get samples, but if the book is cheap and looks really good then I just 1 click it.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

When it comes to a new author, I almost always go by word of mouth.  Not always a friend, but definitely from someone whose opinion I trust.


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

For Kindle: word of mouth, then the blurb, then the cover.
From bricks and mortar stores: cover and blurb (and possibly word of mouth)


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

navythriller said:


> Interesting that no one has voted for "Cool Cover" yet. We constantly hear about how vital it is to have a great cover. So far, this poll seems to indicate that a good cover may not be as imporant as we've heard. (Obviously, it's a small sampling of a specific group. Still...)


Having a professional looking cover IS vital - it's what catches people's eye and draws them in. However, the cover is not the final selling factor and most topics on this issue have indicated that. I do not buy books based on the cover but I will dismiss a book that has an unprofessional looking cover and I will click on and read more about a book that has a great cover. If, after checking it out further, I'm still interested, I'll grab the sample. Assuming the sample is good, I buy it.


----------



## kimandjenn (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree, the cover catches your eye first. Also, good reviews help a lot. Recommendations by friends can push a book forward for me.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I said cover, but that's not completely correct. It's the title that stands out to me. A title says a lot and, combined with art, it should tell me exactly what's going on. Then I open to a random page, read it, and then look at the blurb. Maybe. Often, I just buy the book without the blurb reading, since I'm discovering that these often have nothing to do with the book (my 2011 book complaint).


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

In a recent review I was compared to an author so OF COURSE I had to go get one of her books and read it. lol


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

A good blurb does it.  I have also tried new authors based on a friend's recommendation or ones I have seen on the Kindleboards.


----------



## PJHoover (Jun 9, 2011)

Though I freely admit I am a sucker for a good cover, there is nothing like a recommendation from a trusted friend. Of course, this trusted friend also has to have similar tastes to mine...


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Just finished Voice by Joseph Garraty, after seeing the cover in his signature here. Loved it!


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Usually when I hear the title touted on various forums I will be curious enough to take a look.  If I like the premise, and I admit, the cover is a draw which is why I try to get my own right.    Since I have my Kindle, I can read a sample and if it holds my attention I will buy the book.  I'm rarely disappointed and have found many wonderful new writers.

Best, Joan


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

EliRey said:


> In a recent review I was compared to an author so OF COURSE I had to go get one of her books and read it. lol


Burst out laughing when I read this because I did the same when work was compared to Neil Gaiman's Stardust and John Crowley's Little Big. Had to rush off and read. Perhaps its a sales ploy. One I like... because next book to be published in the Fall has been described as 'Dunnett-esque'. So am hoping there's lots of people who appreciate Dorothy Dunnett!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The main reason I've tried new authors lately is that I met them here on KindleBoards; they posted something that intrigued me and then I checked out their books.  Cover, blurb, reviews in that order.

Before KindleBoards, cover, then blurb, then reviews.

Betsy


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

Blurb first -- I love interesting ideas and intriguing conflicts of personality.
Cover second -- title can hook me if it gives a feeling for the book.
Good review third -- doesn't have to be someone I know, just someone who is clear about what they liked and sound like they have similar tastes to mine.


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have bought several new to me authors recently because I saw their posts here on kindleboards and was intrigued to see what they wrote.  If it intrigued me after looking at the blurb I bought it.  I know I should probably check out the samples, but so far haven't.  Some of them I have really enjoyed, and some of them I've found okay but nothing too great.  I don't pay a lot of attention to covers, but a bad one can make me skip over a book without looking further.  At the library or B&M bookstore it's the cover and the first few pages, but I haven't been to either since I got my kindle.  I voted for the blurb.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Since becoming an active member of the Kindle Board Community, I have been* greatly* influenced by the recommendations of fellow readers and authors. The world of the Indie author has been opened to me......incredible talent there !!


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

For me, it is usually a review or recommendation by someone I trust that mentions something I particularly like about books. For example, "clean fantasy" will usually grab my attention; I will proceed to check the blurb, cover, reviews, etc. and usually get a sample.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Wow I'm surprised that so many people are so in-depth when picking up a new author. I don't think I ever research a new author and I have to think that I'm not in minority on this. I would think that since there are so many authors responding to this that they will be looking at things differently than just a reader. 

I also see that several are questioning the importance of a cover art. Personally I checked that I'm always on the lookout for new authors but the hook for me is the cover. Next would be the plot. Usually the author doesn't even factor in (sorry not what you might want to hear but just being honest). I have sought out people on the boards but when I'm just roaming amazon it's a lot less personal to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

fayrlite said:


> Wow I'm surprised that so many people are so in-depth when picking up a new author. I don't think I ever research a new author and I have to think that I'm not in minority on this. I would think that since there are so many authors responding to this that they will be looking at things differently than just a reader.


As I noted in a different thread. . .I don't think KB members are 'typical' of the book buying public. As such, poll results are likely to be somewhat skewed.



> I also see that several are questioning the importance of a cover art. Personally I checked that I'm always on the lookout for new authors but the hook for me is the cover. Next would be the plot. Usually the author doesn't even factor in (sorry not what you might want to hear but just being honest). I have sought out people on the boards but when I'm just roaming amazon it's a lot less personal to me.


For me, I think it's changed since Kindle. BK, I'd go into a book store and quickly browse the 'featured' books and then go to my preferred genre shelves and just see what caught my eye. . .first by cover and then by blurb. Author did not factor in unless I recognized it as someone I'd had a strong reaction to before -- either really liked something or really _didn't_.

Now, I usually find new books from recommendations on KB. Sometimes it's just something someone talks about in a thread that looks interesting. Sometimes it's a newly started thread in the Bazaar that catches my interest. Sometimes I take note of a title in someone's signature -- generally because I've come to know *and like* the poster based on his/her history here. Note, the opposite is occasionally true as well: I have a few authors on my 'never to buy' list because of impressions I've gotten of them based on posts here.


----------



## Ethan Cobb (Jun 7, 2011)

The latest book I picked up was because another author I really like (Dan Wells) suggested on twitter that the book was cool (Unforgettable by Eric James Stone).  Anybody else ever pick up a book because of a twitter suggestion?


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As I noted in a different thread. . .I don't think KB members are 'typical' of the book buying public.\


I find this comment really interesting. I'm inclined to agree on a couple of levels. Firstly, most of the KB authors are indie and therefore v.v. different to mainstream authors available in bricks and mortar stores; willing and able to engage on any number of levels. Those engagements give readers a chance to 'meet' the writer and maybe even become familiar, far more than is the case with a mainstream writer.

Secondly, whether we like it or not, we are tending to preach to the converted.
I for one wish my peers (in my offline life) were e-readers and could experience the broad catalogue of titles in which I indulge. As it is, I can't recommend novels to them because they only buy print titles. Personally I think they're missing out on such an Aladdin's Cave. Since becoming a Kindle owner in February, I've read nothing but Kindle titles... not a single paper novel... all new writers. 
Loved EVERY one which were chosen by the previously mentioned criteria.


----------



## SelenaBlake (May 13, 2011)

I'll admit that covers attract me while I'm on my own, zooming around the bookstore (or catalog.) But I rely on recommendations from my friends and readers too. And Goodreads. I'm always snooping around on goodreads to see what folks are reading and enjoying.

Ethan, as a matter of fact, I did by two books based on a twitter comment. Last weekend in fact. The author mentioned that a reader said the author's book saved her marriage. How could I not buy that book? I bought the following book as well since I devoured the first.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm always looking. A good review will hook me. In a bookstore, back when there were some, I'd read the first page or two. If I wanted to know more, I'd buy it. Like sampling now on Kindle.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note, the opposite is occasionally true as well: I have a few authors on my 'never to buy' list because of impressions I've gotten of them based on posts here.


Same here. It's always surprising to see someone being snotty to others when they are essentially trying to market themselves. I think they miss the whole point of networking.


----------



## India Drummond (Nov 1, 2010)

I used to browse the bestseller sections of my local bookstores, and then the genre shelves.

But now that I have a Kindle, I find I'm constantly reading new authors, making great discoveries. I sometimes find people through social network recommendations, here on these forums, through 'also bought' images on Amazon...

I think I need the blurb AND cover to be great to catch my eye... so many genre covers are so similar.

The final test is the sample chapter download. I always try before I buy these days, and it allows me to discover new authors I love totally without risk.


----------



## SJCress (Jun 5, 2011)

There's no "All of the Above"?  At one point or another, I've chosen new authors via all of those. I guess most often, though, it's the blurb followed closely by friend recommendations. I have one friend in particular with an almost flawless track record (and me to her, lol). And every year at Christmas, my husband buys me one new author that neither of us have heard of. I'm not sure how he chooses them...a combination of book covers and blurbs, I think.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm always drawn in by word of mouth. If someone I respect read and enjoyed an author, I'll give him/her a try.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Everything on that list can influence me. I voted for "blurb" because I will buy a book if the blurb makes it sound intriguing enough, in the absence of other factors. I will also buy books by friends, or on the strength of friends' recommendations, but again I'm more likely to do so if the blurb interests me. 

If I don't know the author, the first thing to draw me in is cover art, cover art, cover art. But if a book has gorgeous cover art but a poor blurb (or turns out to be in a genre I don't care for), I will pass.


----------



## Tim Ellis (Mar 27, 2011)

Fascinating thread. Read all the posts. I agree, it depends on asking the right question. 'What made you try a new author?' is not the same as 'What attracts you to a new author?' For me, its a combination of genre, blurb, and author. I can't say I'm that bothered about the cover. I did read a blurb yesterday, and thought 'I'll have to read that' - http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Door-ebook/dp/B00555ZHPI/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1307822449&sr=1-2 by Greg Thompson.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Jon Olson said:


> I'm always looking. A good review will hook me. In a bookstore, back when there were some, I'd read the first page or two. If I wanted to know more, I'd buy it. Like sampling now on Kindle.


This is me, too.


----------



## kateharp (Feb 12, 2011)

For me, it gets my attention based on the title. Then I will read the sample. If the first paragraph is good, I'll invest in it.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author (Apr 13, 2011)

If I come across a new author (and this year I have come across many) and both the genre of the book as well as the product description hooks me, I usually download a sample -- by the end of the first chapter of the sample, I know if it's worth buying, and I love it when it is!


----------



## Tim Ellis (Mar 27, 2011)

kateharp said:


> For me, it gets my attention based on the title. Then I will read the sample. If the first paragraph is good, I'll invest in it.
> 
> _--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


The title, yeah! I'd forgotten about the title. Although, again - I'm more interested in the writing! First paragraph/page has to grab me. I have to like the writing, it has to draw me in.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

The premise of the story and the flow of the writing.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

A month ago I would have said recommendation, but my friends have recommended some... odd books! lol. So I picked reviews. I think a good and honest review will see me a product more than anything else. I picked up a crime thriller last night from amazon because it has a really glowing review. It was only 4 stars and pointed out the one dislike, but I kind of liked the idea of the dislike, so picked it up, lol. Reviews for me.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

If a friend sitting next to me says, "You should read so-and-so," I cannot stop myself from pulling out the kindle from my purse and at least getting the sample. And 3 times out of 4, the sample writing sells me the book.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

KeriStevens said:


> If a friend sitting next to me says, "You should read so-and-so," I cannot stop myself from pulling out the kindle from my purse and at least getting the sample. And 3 times out of 4, the sample writing sells me the book.


That would be true for me too, except that I never sit next to my friends.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Blurb and buzz are king for me.  

Reviews just show the diversity of readers out there.


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

I've picked up two new debut authors in the last three months.

One was _Dragon Bound_ by Thea Harrison. I picked this up because I had seen some online buzz about it and it had a dragon shifter. What's not to love?

The second I saw in the store. _Among Thieves_ by Douglas Hulick. I walked away from the book and came back a few times. I couldn't get it out of my head so I bought it. What really stuck was the tag line - Honor can get you killed. It's a fantasy involving the criminal element of city life. I really like gray area heroes. Yes they break the law but they have their own code they live by.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

It's really interesting to see the poll results so far. It looks like blurbs really do matter! I only had one vote choice, but often it's a combination of things that make me purchase a book: blurb, recommendation, and new author. I'm trying to read as many authors as I can. It's a daunting task, but a fun one!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

The results are interesting to see. I imagine they vary a little based on what kind of books and market you're considering though. What do others think?


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

I belong to a yahoo book club (League of Extraordinary Women) and almost every month I read an author I wouldn't have picked on my own, even authors of genres I frequent. 

Blurbs don't do it for me--either they are by the author and too wordy or by the publisher and complete spins. 

Robin


----------



## crimescribe (Apr 27, 2011)

I like good reviews, that I can be sure are genuine, instead of friends and family. Depending on just how detailed the review is, it could definitely sway my decision one way or the other.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I hate to sound shallow, but a great cover will get me halfway to buying the book. The description and reviews and sample make up the difference.

I just love great art. I'm very visual that way.


----------



## nicholasmcgirr (Apr 25, 2011)

Fantastic blurb, darkened cover, and an awesome title. I don't think I really have one separate thing I look for. If art catches my eye, the I do some research on the author, their books, and see where my heart takes me.

Nicholas.


----------



## India Drummond (Nov 1, 2010)

Joseph Robert Lewis said:


> I hate to sound shallow, but a great cover will get me halfway to buying the book.


This cracked me up, because I just saw your covers in another thread and went to Amazon UK to DL a sample pretty much based on that. Of course the descriptions were great too, so they sealed the deal to get me at least to the 'download sample' button.


----------



## Kathy Bennett (Jun 15, 2011)

The cover has to catch my eye and a great title doesn't hurt either.  Then I read the blurb and if the book sounds interesting, I'm in.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I chose "Recommendation from a friend", although I'm not sure Amazon really counts as a friend. We certainly spend enough time together.  

Seriously, almost all the books I buy these days I discover first because Amazon recommends them to me based on my past buying history. I click through the Amazon suggestions until I see an intriguing cover. After that I check the price (sorry but if its an ebook I won't pay the common $9.99). Then I read the blurb. If I'm hooked by the blurb, I buy. If I'm uncertain, I might read a couple reviews before buying. If it appears to be self-published (and is an ebook so I have the option) I'll probably sample before buying. Unless it's a very cheap ebook ($0.99), in which case I may not bother with sampling first.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Blurb, blurb and then blurb. Maybe cover (I wouldn't discount a book with a bad cover as I know from experience how hard it is to get right). Maybe because I know the author or have interacted with them in some way online. Oh, and did I say blurb?


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

India Drummond said:


> This cracked me up, because I just saw your covers in another thread and went to Amazon UK to DL a sample pretty much based on that. Of course the descriptions were great too, so they sealed the deal to get me at least to the 'download sample' button.


Thanks so much, India!

By the way, I like your name so much I used it in a story...6 months ago! Can you find it?


----------



## lauren_fraser (Jun 17, 2011)

If someone whose opinion I trust recommends a book I'll usually try them, although I have to admit if the cover and the blurb are bad I'm a little hesitation. LOL  I like the option of downloading a sample so I know what I'm getting myself into before I buy.


----------



## PMCrawford (May 9, 2011)

I usually end up reading a new author when the name hits me from a couple different angles, all within a short time period. I heard about Infinite Jest from a co-worker, from a member of my business fraternity, and then on an online blog... so I went out and bought it, finally. I'd never have been the type to read such a behemoth, literary thing, but I guess I figured I had to be missing out on something.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

I like recommendations from trusted people very much.


----------



## Neil Clarke (Mar 14, 2011)

Recommendation from a friend definitely tops the list, but I will seek out a longer work by a new author if I'm impressed by one of their short stories.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I've gotten in the habit of checking out the websites of authors I love to read. A lot of the time they'll have their favorite authors listed. I discovered both Janet Evanovich and Laurell K Hamilton on Diana Gabaldon's recommendation, and that was before either of them were NYT bestsellers.


----------



## Joseph.Garraty (May 20, 2011)

I wish I had a repeatable, reliable method for this! Some come from recommendations, some from random websites, and sometimes a book just leaps out at me at the bookstore and mugs me. I find the strangest things that way, but some are really great.

I checked "always looking for someone new," since that seems about right.


----------



## Dr. Laurence Brown (Jun 23, 2011)

I browse through genres I typically read, as well as take the advice of friends that recommend a book to me. When I have the time I also like to browse through Amazon's "people who bought this book also bought..." it usually resorts in a handful of new authors for me to check out.


----------



## JoshuaPSimon (Jun 24, 2011)

Word of mouth is a big one for me, followed by good reviews and solid blurb.  A cover won't make me buy a book but it can make me NOT buy a book.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

I checked "Good review," but to me that encompasses the review, the blurb, and a friend's recommendation.  Too bad these polls allow only one answer...

More, "review" would also include a preface/foreword/afterword.  Also interviews with writers in which they're asked about the writers they read.  For me, "review" covers a lot of territory; a striking cover may attract my attention, but the cover alone won't make me put my money down -- toss in an enthusiastic recommendation from a writer I like, and there's a good chance I'll buy. 

For instance -- Stephen King's comments on Jack Ketchum were enough to get me to buy Ketchum's books.  While looking for Kindle releases of Ketchum's work, I found a listing for Kealan Patrick Burke's novella "Midlisters;" Ketchum wrote an intro for that story and the intro was in the sample.  After reading Ketchum's intro I bought the story, and several others, including Burke's "Empathy" which is one of the scariest stories I've read in many a moon, and will be buying more Burke soon.

In an interview King gave pretty early in his career, he mentioned some New England writers, among them Thomas Williams, National Book Award winner for his novel THE HAIR OF HAROLD ROUX (which came out for Kindle this month).  I bought several of his books (in those days a few of them were in print as mass market paperbacks) and after reading them, bought all the Williams I could find in hardcover; when THE HAIR OF HAROLD ROUX came out for Kindle I grabbed an ebook as well.  The Kindle edition had a new introduction by Andre Dubus III and an afterword by the author's daughter, Ann Joslin Williams, herself a writer.  That afterword is a beautiful piece, and after reading it, I bought her short story collection THE WOMAN IN THE WOODS and her just-published first novel DOWN FROM CASCOM MOUNTAIN which I'm reading now; that woman can really write, and her name is now on my buy-immediately list.  A bit of a reversal, that -- purchase of a new edition of a book by a known writer leading to the purchase of books by the writer who wrote the afterword.

These days I'm not spending a lot of time looking through all the new releases to see what pops out, but as long as the writers I've been reading for years remain generous enough to praise what they see as good work, I'll keep finding new writers, who will lead me to still others.  The problem is catching up with the to-be-read pile.


----------

